# عدنا من جديد



## My Rock (3 يوليو 2006)

لا اعرف كيف افسر او ابرر الانقطاعين التي حصلتا في الفترة الاخيرة, الاول الذي دام لمدة شهر كامل, و الالخر لمدة اسبوع و اكثر بقليل

و المشكلة كامنة في سيرفر الموقع الذي يتعرض لغظوط هائلة تؤدي الى توقفه مؤقتا...

في الاسبوع الاخير قمت بمحاولة النقل الى سيرفر جديد اقوى و هو خاص بالموقع ايضا, لكن قاعدة البيانات لم تنقل بصورة صحيحة بسبب السيرفر الحالي و مشاكله, فأظطريت الى اعادة التشغيل في السيرفر الحالي الى ان نلاقى حل في السيرفر الجديد...

صلاوتكم ان الرب يعمل عمله

و تأسفات لاجل الاخطاء الي يعملها اخوكم الصغير ماي روك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## استفانوس (3 يوليو 2006)

نشكر الرب من اجل العودة ومن اجل التجديد ايضا
الرب يكمل ويبني كنيسته حتى مجئيه


----------



## My Rock (3 يوليو 2006)

*أمين...*
*مشتاقين يا اخ فريد...*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (3 يوليو 2006)

*الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك*


----------



## My Rock (3 يوليو 2006)

*ربنا يبارك فيك حبيبي, لونك الجديد في الحفظ و الصون*


----------



## +Dream+ (3 يوليو 2006)

*الف الف مبروووووووووك لرجوع المنتدى *
*و ربنا يبارك تعبك يا روك و انشالله المنتدى يفضل موجود علطول من غير انقطاع تانى *
*و حشـــــــتـــــــونى كلكم *


----------



## My Rock (3 يوليو 2006)

*ربنا يسمع منك يا دريم...*


----------



## zizo889 (3 يوليو 2006)

*الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لرجوع المنتدى من جديد*


----------



## samozin (3 يوليو 2006)

ربنا قادر يبارك مجهوداتكم ويكللها بالنجاح


----------



## samozin (3 يوليو 2006)

مالكوا مستقصديننى
علشان مش باشارك
مش كفايه اصلى عشانكوا
ربنا معاكوا دايما


----------



## pepo_vip (3 يوليو 2006)

*حمد لله على السلامه يا روك*
*بامانه وحشنى كتير*
*ربنا يحافظ على المنتدى*​


----------



## ramyghobrial (3 يوليو 2006)

*الف مبروك ياروك*
*انا كنت فرحت لما سمعت ان المنتدة هايتنقل لسيرفر جديد ونخلص من مشاكل التقل بتاع القديم دة وساعات كتير مش بيفتح*
*يالا الحمدلله عما للرجوع من جديد*


----------



## artamisss (4 يوليو 2006)

* اللهم ديمها  علينا  نعمه 
امييييييييييييييين 

اللهم فرق اعداء المنتدى 
امييييين 
 اللهم  جمع شملنا من جديد 
امييييين
 اللهم  اجعله  زخرا  للوطن والمواطنين 
 امييييين*


----------



## Michael (4 يوليو 2006)

الف الف مبروك على العودة

ان شاء الله لا تتكرر بنعمة المسيح

سلام ونعمة


----------



## ><)))))*> (4 يوليو 2006)

*:t16: مبروك الرجوع*


----------



## Coptic Man (4 يوليو 2006)

*اخيرااااااااا

حمد لله علي سلامة المنتدي

وياريت ياروك تحاول تنقله علي السيرفر الجديد في اسرع وقت ممكن

علشان بجد المنتدي بنتفتقده جداااا

والف مبروك للاعضاء وعلينا عودة المنتدي من جديد

سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## My Rock (4 يوليو 2006)

*عدكم حق يا احبة, و كلامك عين العقل يا مينا, لكن مدة المحاولة طولت و محاولات النقل فشلت... البعض يتصور انها بسيطة, لكن بسبب كبر قاعدة البيانات التي تتعدى ال النصف جيجا و بسبب اصدار ال MySql في السيرفر الذي لا يدعمالعربية بصورة صحيحة عندة عمل باك اب للبيانات, هي المشكلة العويصة لحد هذه اللحظة,,, لكن في عطلة عندي و انا بحاول كل طاقاتي ان انقل الموقع وحده للسيرفر الجديد الذي مواصفاته ستكون رائعة فعلا*

*صلاواتكم يا احبة...*


----------



## ++sameh++ (4 يوليو 2006)

*مش مشكلة السبب يا روك المهم انكم نورتوا من تانى ، ربنا معاكم ، والف الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك .*


----------



## My Rock (4 يوليو 2006)

*ربنا يبارك فيك يا سامح... واحشني كثير...*


----------



## merola (2 فبراير 2007)

مش مهم اللى فات روك 
المهم انة ميتعطلش تااااااااااااااااااانى
صلى من اجلى 
ناردين


----------



## candy shop (20 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك وربنا يكلل مجهوداتك بالنجاح  ودايما المزيد:yaka:


----------



## Moony34 (20 فبراير 2007)

ألف مبروك العودة... وربنا يبارك في مجهودك العظيم.


----------

